# Spider-Man: Far From Home - Weiterer Rekord des Superhelden-Films



## AndreLinken (8. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spider-Man: Far From Home - Weiterer Rekord des Superhelden-Films* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Spider-Man: Far From Home - Weiterer Rekord des Superhelden-Films*


----------



## Banana-OG (8. Juli 2019)

Lasst solche Meldungen doch mal bitte sein. Es dürfte mittlerweile zu jedem vorgedrungen sein, dass Kinofilme nur noch an den ersten beiden Wochenenden massiv Geld generieren und dann in der Versenkung verschwinden. Alles ist darauf ausgelegt.

Und was genau hat Kino mit Games zu tun? Kommen demnächst auch noch Schmink-Tipps von euch?


----------



## Cobar (8. Juli 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Lasst solche Meldungen doch mal bitte sein. Es dürfte mittlerweile zu jedem vorgedrungen sein, dass Kinofilme nur noch an den ersten beiden Wochenenden massiv Geld generieren und dann in der Versenkung verschwinden. Alles ist darauf ausgelegt.
> 
> Und was genau hat Kino mit Games zu tun? Kommen demnächst auch noch Schmink-Tipps von euch?



Jetzt kannst du dich schminken wie die Stars!
Wir erklären dir, wie du das Make-Up genau so hinbekommst wie [hier generischen CoD-Charakter einfügen].
Mit Schritt für Schritt-Anleitung, dami auch garanteirt nichts schief geht!


----------



## Noonan (8. Juli 2019)

Ich möchte dir einen freundlich gemeinten Rat geben: Schau dir doch mal oben die dunkle Navigationsleiste an und denke über folgendes Wort nach -> Weiterentwicklung.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Juli 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Und was genau hat Kino mit Games zu tun?





Wie oft muss man es eigentlich noch erwähnen?

PC Games ist ne Multifirmat-Plattform die neben Spielen eben auch Filme und Serien behandelt als Thema


----------



## Cobar (8. Juli 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wie oft muss man es eigentlich noch erwähnen?
> 
> PC Games ist ne Multifirmat-Plattform die neben Spielen eben auch Filme und Serien behandelt als Thema



In dem Fall sind sowohl der Name als auch die Beschreibung extrem dumm gewählt.
Wie ich darauf komme?



> <title>PC Games - News, Tests, Cheats und Videos zu PC- und Konsolen-Spielen</title>
> <meta name="keywords" content="cheats,tipps,lösungen,Test,Videos,PC-Spiele,Playstation Spiele, Xbox Spiele"/>
> <meta name="description" content="PC Games: Aktuelle News, Videos, Tests, Tipps, Cheats und Lösungen zu PC-Spielen, Playstation-Spielen, Xbox-Spielen, Nintendo-Spielen und mehr. "/>



gut, "und mehr" betrifft dann wohl alles andere, woraus man irgendeine News machen kann. Ob das so sinnvoll ist, lassen wir mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Gemar (8. Juli 2019)

Eins der großen Rätsel, warum so etwas überhaupt noch besucht wird.
Vlt haben die Kinogänger Schlafstörungen und versuchen sie damit zu lösen?
Mittlerweile kann man aber auch jeden abgelutschten Kram ins Kino werfen, solange es eine bekannte Marke ist. Ich meine, dieses Eis hat doch schon gar keinen Stiel mehr.
Ich wüßte nicht einmal ansatzweise, der wievielte Teil oder Remake das ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Juli 2019)

Gemar schrieb:


> Eins der großen Rätsel, warum so etwas überhaupt noch besucht wird.
> Vlt haben die Kinogänger Schlafstörungen und versuchen sie damit zu lösen?
> Mittlerweile kann man aber auch jeden abgelutschten Kram ins Kino werfen, solange es eine bekannte Marke ist. Ich meine, dieses Eis hat doch schon gar keinen Stiel mehr.
> Ich wüßte nicht einmal ansatzweise, der wievielte Teil oder Remake das ist.



Nicht von dir auf andere schließen, Geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## Cobar (9. Juli 2019)

Gemar schrieb:


> Eins der großen Rätsel, warum so etwas überhaupt noch besucht wird.
> Vlt haben die Kinogänger Schlafstörungen und versuchen sie damit zu lösen?
> Mittlerweile kann man aber auch jeden abgelutschten Kram ins Kino werfen, solange es eine bekannte Marke ist. Ich meine, dieses Eis hat doch schon gar keinen Stiel mehr.
> Ich wüßte nicht einmal ansatzweise, der wievielte Teil oder Remake das ist.



Zweites Remake, zweiter Teil der Kinofilme von Sony, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Juli 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Zweites Remake, zweiter Teil der Kinofilme von Sony, soweit ich weiß.



Alle Spider-Man Filme sind von Sony  auch die des MCU


----------



## Gemar (9. Juli 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Zweites Remake, zweiter Teil der Kinofilme von Sony, soweit ich weiß.



Also ist das nicht schon der vierte Schauspieler oder immer noch der Dritte?

Es gibt mind. schon 8 Filme, von denen ich 2-3 (leider) kenne:
https://www.moviepilot.de/liste/spider-man-filme-luis345


----------



## Gemar (9. Juli 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nicht von dir auf andere schließen, Geschmäcker sind verschieden



Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt. 
Und nur weil Spider-Man drauf steht, lass ich mich nicht einfach hypen.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Juli 2019)

Gemar schrieb:


> Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.
> Und nur weil Spider-Man drauf steht, lass ich mich nicht einfach hypen.



Schön und gut, aber ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Geschmäcker sind verschieden

Wäre ja auch langweilig wenn alle das selbe mögen bzw. nicht mögen würden


----------



## Gemar (9. Juli 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Geschmäcker sind verschieden
> 
> Wäre ja auch langweilig wenn alle das selbe mögen bzw. nicht mögen würden



Ja, natürlich und das ist auch gut so. Keine Frage. 
Aber Spider-Man ist eben einfach kein guter Film, aber irgendwie trifft man da wohl den Nerf der breiten Masse, obwohl sie vlt nur Durchschnitt sind (z.B. Avenger 4).
Und ich akzeptiere auch, dass jemandem der Film gefällt, selbst wenn er nicht gut ist. Ich selbst mag auch einige Filme, die sonst weniger mögen, das sind aber auch keine Blockbuster.


----------



## Gemar (9. Juli 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Geschmäcker sind verschieden
> 
> Wäre ja auch langweilig wenn alle das selbe mögen bzw. nicht mögen würden



Ja, natürlich und das ist auch gut so. Keine Frage. 
Aber Spider-Man ist eben nicht umbedingt ein guter Film, eben so eine Art Durchschnitt mit einem hohen Effektanteil, aber irgendwie trifft man damit wohl den Nerf der breiten Masse.
Und ich akzeptiere auch, dass jemandem der Film gefällt. Aber dann verstehe auch mich, wenn ich nicht verstehen mag, dass jemand zum x-ten mal die x-te Variante vom immer gleichen Spider-Man im Kino anschaut und der Film auch noch einen so großen Erfolg mit immer der gleichen Masche feiert. (Details möchte ich hier wirklich nicht besprechen, ob es nun ein Boot, ein Flugzeug oder ein Wolkenkratzer ist, den Spidy mit Netzen zusammenhält.)

Der erste Film war schon nur solala und ich dachte mir: "Oje, das wird ja nix."
Und dann kam trotzdem ein zweiter Teil und so: "Ok, warum nicht."
Aber dann kam der erste noch einmal und dann irgendwie noch einmal mit anderen Schauspielern, WTF? 
Und das ist eben das Verrückte, es scheint an der Kasse zu funktionieren.


----------



## Cobar (9. Juli 2019)

Gemar schrieb:


> Also ist das nicht schon der vierte Schauspieler oder immer noch der Dritte?
> 
> Es gibt mind. schon 8 Filme, von denen ich 2-3 (leider) kenne:
> https://www.moviepilot.de/liste/spider-man-filme-luis345



Ist aktuell der dritte (und jüngste) Schauspieler (Tom Holland), der ihn nun schon seit Captain America: Civil War (danach in Spider-Man: Homecoming, Avengers - Infinity War und Avengers - Endgame) spielt.
Der "erste" Spider-Man war Tobey Maguire in Spider-Man 1-3.
Danach hatte die Rolle des "amazing Spider-Man" (kleine Abwandlung im Setting und von den Fähigkeiten zum "normalen" Spider-Man) Andrew Garfield inne in "The Amazing Spider-Man" und "The Amazing Spider-Man: Rise of Electro".

Ich persönlich finde es mehr als nervig, dass da ähnlich wie beim Hulk dauernd der Schauspieler gewechselt wird.
Da Spider-man aber sowieso nicht gerade zu meinen Lieblingshelden zählt, kann mir das herzlich egeal sein, denn ebenso wie Homecoming werde ich mir auch Far From Home nicht im Kino anschauen.
Mir gefiel die Version von Tobey Maguire am besten, da ich auch schon in den Comics und Serien den "erwachseneren" Spider-Man am interessantesten fand. Aus diesem Kinderkram von wegen Highschool und sowas bin ich raus und kann mich damit einfach nicht identifizieren.


----------



## Gemar (9. Juli 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> ...
> Ich persönlich finde es mehr als nervig, dass da ähnlich wie beim Hulk dauernd der Schauspieler gewechselt wird.
> ...
> Mir gefiel die Version von Tobey Maguire am besten, da ich auch schon in den Comics und Serien den "erwachseneren" Spider-Man am interessantesten fand. Aus diesem Kinderkram von wegen Highschool und sowas bin ich raus und kann mich damit einfach nicht identifizieren.



Du sagst es, so sehe ich das auch. Es gibt doch bestimmt spannendere Geschichten, wie die Comics oft bewiesen haben, als immer wieder die gleiche Suppe aufzukochen.


----------

